# Is this DCC?



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Just got this in, not familiar with DCC. It seems new, no signs of use or dust. I'm not going to put it on my DC track until advised. I think the handrails have been damaged by casual handling, I hate plastic handrails.
I'll probably just put it for sale. Any idea of what to ask?


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

From the fact that it has Horn Hook Couplers on it, would lead me to believe that it is a DC powered engine. I did a quick search on ebay and found the same exact engine that sold for about $25.00 that was a Bachmann unit. 

I would tend to think that the majority of DCC engines would have knuckle couplers and the board underneath the frame would look different then the one that you have pictured. 

Just my thoughts, but I would be willing to bet that this is just a standard DC powered loco that you have here....

I am sure that others will provide some good input/feedback.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

No, it's just DC with a lighting board in it. I think that one provides directional lighting.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yep, just a directional lighting board. Depending on the motor, it could be converted to DCC.


----------



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

If you look on the left end of the board in this photo: 










There's what appear to be the holes for the pins of a decoder, if that's the case it can be DCC for about $30 and if you still have the shell off may 45 seconds of work. No soldering or wiring required. 

If you know the model and manufacturer then you should be able to get onto the websites of the decoder manufacturers and figure out what decoders would be compatible.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

DCHO said:


> If you look on the left end of the board in this photo:
> 
> There's what appear to be the holes for the pins of a decoder.


Am I missing something here??? There is no 8 pin connector on that board that I can see? 

And If it did have an 8 pin plug I sell an 8 pin Soundtraxx decoder for $15.96.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I do not see a decoder plug...8 or 9 pin.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks, all. It runs nice and quiet, directional lighting. The led blinks, don't know what that's for. I'll put it on E-bay if no one wants it here. I'll probably post it starting at $9.99 plus small flat rate box, which is about $6. I'll fix the handrails as best I can.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

These are old Bachmann DC. It was an attempt at eight wheel derive. The added two pancake motors both connected to a light board with directional lighting. Actually the original version had constant lighting. In this version, they have added weight, a precursor to the later fly wheel drive Bachmann loco's. The fly wheel versions were called plus and spectrum. These could be converted to DCC, but even with the weight, they have limited pulling power and the minimum loco speed will be unrealistically high. It will run 7- 10 car trains continuously.
Larry


----------



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

NIMT said:


> Am I missing something here??? There is no 8 pin connector on that board that I can see?
> 
> And If it did have an 8 pin plug I sell an 8 pin Soundtraxx decoder for $15.96.


And that's what looking from my cell phone will get me, I thought the writing on the top of the electronics looked like the dummy pins I've pulled from DCC ready locos. :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

DCHO said:


> And that's what looking from my cell phone will get me


I avoid that situation like the plague!


----------



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

NIMT said:


> I avoid that situation like the plague!


What can I say when I'm away from my trains this site on my phone is often the closest fix I can get.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I understand, I also work off a cell phone sometimes, I just avoid pictures with details, I do all my computer work on a 32" monitor, anything smaller and I'd be lost. :smokin:


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

*DC vs DCC*

Got started on the 8x8 and would like to know if I wire it DC, can I convert to DCC? All locomotives I purchased are DCC but run like a champ on the DC track....

Any help appreciated.

DT


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Gennerally the answer is yes. However, DCC requires more wire than DC. Heavier gauage and a bus with wire to the track every 3 feet or so. Basically every section. Your DC blocks will be your power districts in DCC. There are several great sites that talk to the DCC issues. This is the best I have found:
http://www.brian-lambert.co.uk/DCC.html
You need to think through the wiring for the DC system and impose the DCC requirements where they dominate. Then when you do decide to go to DCC that part will be easy.
Good Luck,
Larry


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks--the Atlas layout came with 11 track terminals-- used 18 gauge single copper wire..my switches was 18 gauge braided. The wiring diagram from Atlas was same as DC but no block stations. Used the switches any was as I found the wiring easier for me..For an old man having lots of fun with the hobby. We have no hobby shops any where close so Mom and I are looking for trains shows.

DT

DT


----------

